

Ask HN: Remote Internship - aeon10

I am a CS student studying in Bangalore right now. I love all aspects of CS and its been a great ride so far. I am however more interested in and have experience (lots of hobby projects) in web development and android development. I love learning new stuff and I can quickly pick up as I go. I&#x27;m also really dedicated and quite often can&#x27;t sleep till I solve the problem I&#x27;m stuck on. (sometimes sleep actually helps more!)<p>I have to do a short internship and I would love to work for a startup. I would really appreciate it if you guys could point me in the right directions. What places to apply for, because most of the startups don&#x27;t list internships in the jobs page.<p>A bit more about me:
I love writing code and reading code! Quite often I spend more time reading code of notable projects on github than writing it. I love learning from people who are better than me and working on real world problems. I can pick up something quite fast, I often just do a hobby project in a technology I dont know just to learn it. Infact reading documentation has become like second nature by now. I still do have a long way to go and so I would love to work with more experienced people solving real world problems. I think it would be a great opportunity for me to learn more and get some invaluable experience. I am passionate about clean design and like working with javascript (I would say I am good at javascript). I am also strong in python and also Android. I have experience in Android and can implement fairly complex applications&#x2F;UI in android too.<p>Thanks in advance! (sorry it&#x27;s a bit too long)
======
chunky1994
Look for the who's hiring thread every month. They have a quite a few
internships on there. Otherwise network heavily and market yourself to
positions you'd like for start-ups either in the states or the ones in
Bangalore. It'd probably also be helpful if you linked your website/github
here or a resume so other people could contact you if they thought you'd fit
or point you in a better direction.

~~~
aeon10
Since I cant edit the post, I am going to add my github link here. It's not
much so far.

[https://github.com/aeonaxan](https://github.com/aeonaxan)

------
JealousCat
Sign up for ProjectXpresso.com, in the 'Job you're interested in' field,
specifically refer to this thread, and we'll link you up with someone who can
help.

All the best.

~~~
jontonsoup
I run ProjectXpresso. Thanks for the recommendation! We're throwing another
event on Feb 1st and have official partners from EA games, Monetate, and
MongoDB (some others are in the works) helping students learn about what its
like to work there.

------
psyklic
Apply for Google Summer of Code! They'll pay you to work remotely on an open
source project, even internationally.

~~~
aeon10
yes I saw that and its pretty great. I'm thinking of applying. have you done
it, if so any tips?

------
merrua
Good luck.

